# *cutest* photo competition



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a little photo competition for you (no prize sorry! )

Rules:
2 photos per person per class
You must have taken the photo 

Categories

Cutest Mare
Cutest Gelding
Foals & Youngstock
Stallions

 enjoy, and if you want anything different just ask 

Oh, and Funny pics can be a category


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

cutest mare


















cutest gelding


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Funny:










Foal:










Gelding:
Story - Friendly (the gelding's name hehe) didn't lose his winter coat, so we wanted to shave him. One of my employees got smart one night and did this instead.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Cutest Gelding!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

CUTEST MARE:










CUTEST GELDING:










CUTEST FOAL / AND MARE:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Cutest gelding...










or










Cutest mare...










or










Cutest foal...










or










Funny pics...










or


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Cutest mare:









Cutest gelding:








or


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Awww cute horses/ponies/foals everyone


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here's my pics!

cutest mare (my horse of course, Jubilee)

















cutest gelding 
(Sam) 









or Trigger









funny picture (Jazz)









Hope you enjoy these! By the way ... how does the voting work??


----------



## Janine (May 28, 2008)

Cutest mare









Cutest gelding 
1









2










Cutest stallion









Funny


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

aww so cute. i love them!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

cutest mare(chestnut) and gelding (roan)










cutest mare









**yep i am trying not to laugh cause the judge was watching us and my boyfriend was taking pictures**


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Janine: That Fjord's mane is AWESOME!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

jubilee how old is trigger???


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

does it have to a picture of a horse?


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Cutest gelding.. Jack..








Or cutest gelding.. Harry..


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Can also enter my old pony for the cutest mare.. not even sure if she is still alive if she is she would over 30..


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Kansas Twister - Trigger is around 8 years old I think. He's my barn manager's horse. And he's for sale! (He has heaves though, unfortunately, but he's a great horse).


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it would be great if i still lived in montreal....but i don't, reason why i asked is trigger looked like a horse i knew from a few years back but this trigger is too young


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

DUH!! I didn't read the rules!! oppps!! I of course didn't take those photos as I am pictured in every single 1!!!
I did take these of Jack taken a fair few years ago as he still has dapples!! I unfortuantly haven't got any of Harry ive taken myself..
so.. cutest gelding JACK..


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Foals & Youngstock:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

CUTEST GELDING


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Sara!!! That picture of the foal is AMAZING!! You should be a photographer! Is it your foal??


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Oh my gosh, Sara!!! That picture of the foal is AMAZING!! You should be a photographer! Is it your foal??


Nah, he's not mine; my friend and her parents breed. This is the 2008 colt out of the parents' first (and the farm alpha) mare. He was very accommodating, more interested in napping than investigating the camera  I'm glad you like the photo, I think it was my favorite from that day.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww... well I'm sure you wish he was yours. Haha. He's so adorable! What breed?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, I don't know how I'd feel about having two youngsters to train at the same time. He's a Friesian and a real cutie, but I think my yearling is prettier and smarter! (yeah, yeah, sour grapes...I would take another one in a heartbeat) :wink: 

This colt is actually a full brother to my yearling's dam. She was graded extremely high at her keur and has grown into a wonderful broodmare, so they have high hopes for the little guy.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ahhhh a Friesian?? I love Freisians. He is going to be a real beauty!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

***CLOSED***

How do you all want voting to work?


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

idk thats a hard question!:]


----------



## Janine (May 28, 2008)

So will we actually vote?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

when are the results posted?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry everyone i am really busy with exam stuff :roll:  but i have 2 tomorrow then like 4/5 days until the next so will try to sort it out tomorrow


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

do we get to vote? I want Gingers buckskin, Love-a-hero's bay, and Sarah's foal....


----------

